# Crédit agricole refuse l'app store



## feoh (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis une semaine, ma carte bancaire (mastercard) ne fonctionne plus sur l'app store.
Pourtant, elle n'est pas périmée, je ne suis pas dans le rouge, je n'ai pas dépassé les plafonds.
Je contacte donc mon agence, qui me répond :
- oui, nos services techniques ont détecté en France quelques transactions frauduleuses sur ce site, donc, on en a interdit l'accès à tous nos clients.
- mais je fais comment ?
- faites payer par quelqu'un qui n'est pas au crédit agricole (donc, qui prendrait les risques à notre place), et remboursez le.
- ca va durer combien de temps ?
- c'est définitif.

Quelqu'un d'autre a rencontré ce soucis ? Ca me paraît quand même étrange. Surtout qu'en parcourant les forums, je n'ai trouvé aucun autre témoignage de ce genre.

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

précision : ce n'est pas la gestion de mes compte qui est impossible (ça, c'est un problème recensé), c'est bien l'achat d'applications sur l'app store.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2013)

Change de banque.

Ils sont un peu lamentables sur ce coup-là.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2013)

J'espère que c'est de l'humour (déplacé) car si non: QUITTER CETTE BANQUE !


----------



## feoh (23 Janvier 2013)

ça n'est hélas pas de l'humour.

je suis surpris de ne pas trouver d'autres personnes qui ont rencontré ce problème sur le net.

Une alternative : les cartes iTunes...
M'enfin bon, ce n'est pas une solution. Je trouve surtout le processus de la banque un peu moyen... je pense en effet changer de banque, car c'est très gênant, si la banque décide elle-même où je peux faire mes achats. Je comprends la démarche, pour éviter les sites frauduleux, mais l'app store !


----------



## Lauange (24 Janvier 2013)

Hello, quitte cette banque, car ils sont très mal en point. Et ne traîne pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello, quitte cette banque, car ils sont très mal en point. Et ne traîne pas.



Oh là ! mais nous avons parmi nous un "Analyste économique chevronné"  D)


----------



## Bart78 (24 Janvier 2013)

J'ai un problème similaire concernant itunes store, ma carte perso est impossible à enregistrer ça me met constamment "moyen de paiement rejeté", je suis à la banque populaire et un vendeur apple store du Louvre à le même problème que moi(il est à la même banque).

et pourtant j'ai réussi à commander sur l'apple store mon imac pour 2129 euros mais pour une appli à 89cts ça me le refuse :mouais:

Pour apple le problème vient de ma carte et pour ma banque le problème vient de chez Apple ....

bref heureusement que j'ai pu lier ma carte pro sinon j'étais bloqué.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (24 Janvier 2013)

Passer par Paypal, enfin si Apple l'accepte ... personnellement, j'ai déjà contourné le problème ainsi avec d'autres fournisseurs ...


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Janvier 2013)

feoh a dit:


> :
> - oui, nos services techniques ont détecté en France quelques transactions frauduleuses sur ce site, donc, on en a interdit l'accès à tous nos clients.



Ca semble assez improbable quand même.  Il y aurait un risque juridique majeur à bloquer totalement un site d'e-commerce dument identifié. Le CA est connu pour avoir des cartes "bridées" sur Internet, vérifie déjà que ta carte marche sur les autres sites et n'est pas du type Mosaic ou autre carte jeune au fonctionnement spécifique.
Il doit donc y avoir une autre explication. Je serai toi, je demanderai une confirmation écrite à mon directeur d'agence histoire d'etre sûr et si d'aventure c'est le cas, ce que je ne crois pas une seconde, j'enverrai le tout aux associations de consommateurs et aux médias histoire de faire buzzer le truc.


----------



## Lauange (24 Janvier 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oh là ! mais nous avons parmi nous un "Analyste économique chevronné"  D)



Hello, Chevronné je ne pense pas.


----------



## feoh (24 Janvier 2013)

la nana a contacté leur service technique, qui lui aurait répondu ça.
Mais je suis surtout surpris de ne trouver aucun autre témoignage. Des gens qui utilisent l'app store depuis une bonne semaine et qui sont au crédit agricole ?

Ca ne peut pas être une option particulière, jusqu'à la semaine dernière, ça marchait impeccable. Et ils ont vérifié, aucun plafond spécifique de dépassé...


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai une amie qui est très douée, mais pas en informatique ^^, elle a une MasterCard du CA et je n'ai eu aucun problème à lui_ régler paramétrer son compte_ App Store & iTunes et elle n'a aucun de problème pour le règlement.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2013)

feoh a dit:


> la nana a contacté leur service technique, qui lui aurait répondu ça.
> Mais je suis surtout surpris de ne trouver aucun autre témoignage. Des gens qui utilisent l'app store depuis une bonne semaine et qui sont au crédit agricole ?
> 
> Ca ne peut pas être une option particulière, jusqu'à la semaine dernière, ça marchait impeccable. Et ils ont vérifié, aucun plafond spécifique de dépassé...



Prend la peine de recontacter ton agence et demande une confirmation écrite de leur décision...A voir ce qu'ils vont te dire !


----------



## feoh (24 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une amie qui est très douée, mais pas en informatique ^^, elle a une MasterCard du CA et je n'ai eu aucun problème à lui_ régler paramétrer son compte_ App Store & iTunes et elle n'a aucun de problème pour le règlement.



Depuis une semaine, elle n'a toujours pas de soucis ? (ça date d'une dizaine de jours, le début des problèmes)
Merci.


----------



## gasbur (28 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait plusieurs achats d'applications sur l'AppleStore cette semaine, le dernier hier.
Règlement par MasterCard du CA sans aucun problème.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oh là ! mais nous avons parmi nous un "Analyste économique chevronné"  D)



J'ai trop rigolé ^^


----------



## Doerpi (8 Février 2013)

je n'ai aucun problème avec la banque et le compte itunes


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2013)

Doerpi a dit:


> je n'ai aucun problème avec la banque et le compte itunes



Peut on supposer que "la banque" est le CA ?


----------



## sovaness (18 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre actuellement le même type de problème. 
J'ai mon Mac et mon compte iTunes depuis plus de deux ans. Ma carte est valide et je ne dispose d'aucun plafond limitatif. De plus, mon compte est créditeur. J'ai effectué quelques achats ce soir et au moment d'acheter un album, iTunes me signale que ma carte est refusée et que je ne peux procéder à l'achat. 
Je suis chez la Banque Postale, j'ai une MasterCard et ne serait-ce que 10 minutes avant l'incident je commandais un EP que j'ai bien eu, sans soucis. J'ai vérifié mon compte, qui est bel et bien créditeur. À ma connaissance, je n'ai pas de plafond et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problèmes sur iTunes.

Savez-vous si le problème vient d'iTunes ? Ça me surprendrait que la Banque Postale ait bloqué les opérations iTunes entre 20h30 et 20h40 par exemple... Je suis perdue et surtout paniquée.

Si quelqu'un à des éléments de réponse à me fournir, ce serait avec grand plaisir !

Merci d'avance. 

Vanessa.


----------



## Majestixs (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas exactement le même soucis, mais ça s'en rapproche.
En effet, je suis également au CA avec une carte Mozaic, je peux régler  sur tous les sites ainsi que sur l'App Store mais une fois paramétré sur  mon compte, j'achète une application et si je veux en acheter une  autre, ça me redemande de paramétrer une carte bleue.... Donc vraiment  bizarre, suis-je le seul?
Cdlt,


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

As tu contacté Apple sur ce sujet et voir le pourquoi de cette situation ?
(peut être ont ils quelques craintes avec la carte "Mozaïc")


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

Moi avec ma gold ça passe !!!





Bon j'avoue je n'ai qu'une MasterCard :-( mais ça passe quand même


----------



## ELRITON (31 Août 2013)

feoh a dit:


> Quelqu'un d'autre a rencontré ce soucis ? Ca me paraît quand même étrange. Surtout qu'en parcourant les forums, je n'ai trouvé aucun autre témoignage de ce genre.



Depuis plus de trois ans le Crédit Agricole IDF est incapable de faire fonctionner le système 3D Secure sur mes cartes bancaire Visa et Master. C'est le système très courant qui sert à confirmer le paiement d'un achat sur internet chez les marchands. 
Aucune solution pérenne n'a été apportée malgré des dizaines de mails, fax, courriers et ce jusqu'au directeur général, à l'agence dont je dépends, au médiateur, au service client dont le patron refuse de prendre les clients au téléphone. 
Et pire si on a le malheur de leur dire qu'ils sont nuls ils ne répondent plus. 
Donc je confirme au cas ou ces incapables liraient cet avis le Crédit Agricole IDF est d'une nullité commerciale et technique sans équivalent.

Par contre sur App Store ça a marché.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Août 2013)

@ ELRITON:
Ton inscription en mai 2007 et ton premier post (officiel) aujourd'hui...6 ans après !
on ne peut pas te reprocher de saturer les forums !!! 
Ceci étant dit tu sembles bien hériter d'une agence CA pas glop !


----------



## ELRITON (2 Septembre 2013)

@ pepeye66.

Hé oui, j'applique un principe coluchien, quand on a rien à dire il faut savoir fermer sa g...e.

A part ça le problème avec le Crédit Agricole n'est toujours pas réglé à ce jour, ces tarés du bulbe sont en plus susceptibles. Pour détails gratinés voir blog de Que Choisir.

http://forum.quechoisir.org/credit-agricole-refuse-les-paiements-app-store-t16402.html


----------



## ELRITON (4 Septembre 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ ELRITON:
> on ne peut pas te reprocher de saturer les forums !!!



Hé oui je cause que quand j'ai quelque chose à dire. Teigneux, pas bavard, ours mal léché sont les qualificatifs qui m'accompagnent depuis le CP (à mon époque c'était la 11e).
Mais quand on marche sur les arpions du nounours faut se méfier ceci est précisé que pour les personnels du Crédit Agricole. Qui à cette heure n'a toujours pas solutionné le problème. Il paraît que leur incapacité ça va tomber sous les articles législatifs qui traitent de l'obligation de résultat. Je vais peut être toucher des sous avec leur passivité. J'imagine déjà la tête du boss qui va signer le virement.


----------



## Ubaye (25 Septembre 2013)

En tant que pro D) je vais vous donner qques explications, parce que je suis habitué aux réclamations des clients qui ne soupçonnent jamais la complexité de la gestion de leur carte.

Toutes les cartes ont des plafonds (même à la poste ), sauf peut être celle de nos premières dames (et encore, je n'en suis pas sur). Pour ceux que ça interresse je peux donner des explications plus précises sur son fonctionnement.

Il n'y a pas eu de "bug" avec l'apple store sur les cb du crédit agricole (j'ai payé mon imac avec une gold).

Je n'ai pas eu connaissance non plus de bug avec 3dsecure, il faut simplement bien paramétrer ses coordonnées à la banque (pour Elriton).

Les cartes mozaïc ont un fonctionnement un peu réduit voire plusieurs types de fonctionnements, il n'est dés lors pas possible d'exclure un "bridage" pour notre jeune ami.

Il est peu probable que les achats sur l'apple store soient bloqués, même s'il n'y a aucun risque juridique pour la banque de le faire.

Mais il y a des contrôles faits par une "entité" nationale de surveillance, qui peut détecter (ou croire détecter) une fraude : l'achat est ainsi bloqué. Je crois que c'est le cas lorsqu'on achète 2 fois rapidement pour de petites sommes, voire une fois pour 89cts par exemple. Dans ce cas on prend contact avec l'agence en lui donnant le n° de carte (pas le code hein !), le commerçant, la date et le montant, et la banque lève ce blocage.

Enfin à la banque il en va comme devant un mac : 9 fois sur 10 le bug est entre la chaise et le clavier 

Un dernier truc à l'attention de notre analyste confirmé : Le ca est mal (en point) ? Heu ? on me mentirait à l'insu de mon plein gré ???  

Voilà, je suis à votre service si vous voulez plus de précisions.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

je viens de découvrir ce fil et même s'il a un an je voulais savoir comment s'en était tirée la personne car moi mon problème est identique et j'ai le même message d'erreur mais ça n'est pas ma Banque (LCL) mais Apple qui a bloqué la carte.
je leur avais signalé une app qui m'avait été facturée mais que je n'avais pas commandée, pour moi il s'agissait d'un bug comme il y en a parfois avec les apps et il m'était arrvé de payer des apps et qu'elles ne marchent jamais.
Là, Apple a considéré que la carte avait été piratée alors qu'il n'en est rien, je leur ai montré que ma CB n'avait aucun problème mais rien à faire ils m'ont répondu que lorsqu'une CB était désactivée par Apple c'était définitif et qu'il fallait changer de carte.
Je n'ai aucune envie de racheter une CB à ma banque (c'est payant) uniquement pour Apple, la mienne est encore valble plus d'un an, surtout que, comme dit dans le fil on peut commander des centaines d'euros à l'apple store avec la même carte.

J'espère que es participants à ce fil sont toujours abonnés.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Août 2014)

Si ta banque te permets d'utiliser l'"e-carte" ton problème sera résolu.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Août 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si ta banque te permets d'utiliser l'"e-carte" ton problème sera résolu.



Ce qui est sûr c'est que si Apple ne débloque pas ma CB je ne commande plus rien à l'itunes store ça c'est clair. C'est bien triste parce que ce sont les éditeurs d'appli qui en pâtissent car j'en commandais pas mal.

Ca ne choque personne qu'Apple bloque une CB ? perso, c'est la 1re fois que je vois ça, ce sont les banques qui bloquent les CB pas les vendeurs 

Ce qui me choque c'est qu'il n'y a absolument rien en France concernant le service commercial, j'ai contacté le siège Apple à Paris et il n'y a même plus rien aux Ulis. On ne peut que leur envoyer un courrier qu'ils feront suivre en Irlande. 

En France on n'est bons qu'à payer :mouais:


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Août 2014)

Si tu es à ce point (et je te comprends) remonté contre Apple prend contact avec (par exemple) l'UFC Que Choisir et vois avec eux ce que tu peux faire.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Août 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si ta banque te permets d'utiliser l'"e-carte" ton problème sera résolu.




Pour info, oui, j'ai l'ecarte et ma banque (LCL) me l'autorise mais je ne l'utilise plus car j'utilise toujours Paypal sauf.... chez Apple qui ne le propose pas.

Pour l'ecarte, voilà ce qu'Apple m'a répondu, ( a noter qu'il ne dit pas le montant de la somme qui est prélevé pour "tester" le compte)  :
"
_C'est de nouveau Dionisis de l'iTunes store et je vous remercie de votre retour._
_
Si je comprends bien, vous souhaitez savoir si vous pouvez utiliser une e-carte afin de faire vos achats dans l&#8217;iTunes Store.

Vous pouvez utiliser une e-carte pour faire vos achats dans le store mais il est recommandé de :

-ne pas utiliser des e-cartes à usage unique étant donné qu&#8217;il y a une limite au nombre de cartes qui peuvent être enregistrées mensuellement dans un compte.

-étant donné qu&#8217;avec les e-cartes, l&#8217;iTunes Store peut rencontrer des problèmes d&#8217;autorisation, il est conseillé que celle-ci soit bien approvisionnée.
Lorsque vous mettez à jour vos informations de facturation, l&#8217;iTunes Store émet une demande d&#8217;autorisation sur votre carte bancaire pour vérifier les informations de votre compte. Il est possible que cette demande d&#8217;autorisation apparaisse sur votre relevé en ligne. Il ne s&#8217;agit pas d&#8217;un débit effectif, mais simplement d&#8217;un test destiné à confirmer que le compte associé à votre carte bancaire est actif et dispose d&#8217;un crédit suffisant pour prendre en charge les transactions.
Les demandes d&#8217;autorisation sont automatiquement retirées de votre compte par votre établissement financier. La durée nécessaire pour retirer les demandes d&#8217;autorisation varie en fonction de l&#8217;établissement financier. _


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2014)

Je te conseille d'utiliser la e-carte de la manière suivante:
Avec ta e-carte tu achètes une "carte cadeau" appleStore d'une valeur (par exemple) de 50 &#8364; que tu fais envoyer en cadeau par mail à...Ton adresse mail!
Il ne te reste plus ensuite qu'à la valider sur l'AppleStore. et tu te retrouves alors avec un crédit de la valeur de la carte cadeau.
Attention, sur ton compte iTunes il te faut décocher le paiement par carte bancaire afin que lors d'un achat l'imputation soit faite sur le crédit du compte et non sur une carte bancaire.
Bonne manip.


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2014)

Tant qu'il y a du crédit sur la carte cadeau, l'iTunes Store prélève en premier sur cette cagnotte avant de tenter la carte bancaire.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Tant qu'il y a du crédit sur la carte cadeau, l'iTunes Store prélève en premier sur cette cagnotte avant de tenter la carte bancaire.



Certes mais le seul fait que soit coché paiement par carte bancaire dans les infos du compte fait refouler l'achat si la dite carte répertoriée est caduque


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Août 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Certes mais le seul fait que soit coché paiement par carte bancaire dans les infos du compte fait refouler l'achat si la dite carte répertoriée est caduque



merci beaucoup pour le tuyau, mais je coche quoi comme moyen de paiement ? parce que dans les  modes proposés il n'y a que :
Visa, Mastercard, Amex, Carte Bleue ou aucun, nulle part on ne mentionne la carte cadeau


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2014)

Tu ne coches aucun moyen ce qui te fera déclarer une carte à chaque achat (et donc une e-carte). Apple protège certainement bien ses bases de données mais nul n'est à l'abri de hackers qui doivent lorgner d'un il gourmand cette forteresse !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (19 Août 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu ne coches aucun moyen ce qui te fera déclarer une carte à chaque achat (et donc une e-carte). Apple protège certainement bien ses bases de données mais nul n'est à l'abri de hackers qui doivent lorgner d'un il gourmand cette forteresse !



merci beaucoup pour les renseignements. Je vais quand même essayer l'UFC pour savoir si ce qu'ils font es légal


----------

